

Google Code is going readonly in about a day – update URLs in project pages now - i336_
https://code.google.com/p/support/wiki/ReadOnlyTransition

======
i336_
DEADLINE: The banner above every GC page says August 25, the Wiki page above
says August 24. So let's just say "ACT IMMEDIATELY."

Do you know anyone (who knows anyone, ...) with anything up on GC? Go and tell
them IMMEDIATELY to edit their project(s') homepages to add new homepage URLs.
_Remember that the URLs will need to be stable for a couple of years at least_
, since it will soon be nontrivial to change them.

To summarize the link,

\- Google Code will go readonly in 1-2 days

\- After Jan 2016, `git`, `hg`, `svn` - and possibly the `[Export to GitHub]`
button - will all break, and the data behind these endpoints will be made
available in `.zip` and `JSON` formats - _provided it is PUBLIC_ : private
data (`Restrict-View-` et. al.) _will go away_

\- Archived data (`.zip` and `JSON`), to quote, "will remain online for a long
time."

If you still need to export your data, [I
heard]([https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3i58k5/google_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3i58k5/google_code_is_going_readonly_in_about_a_day_it/cudfq4x))
that [fast-export]([https://github.com/frej/fast-
export](https://github.com/frej/fast-export)).py will cleanly turn a `hg` repo
into a Git one without getting confused like GitHub's exporter sometimes can.

Apparently you'll be able to email google-code-shutdown@google.com after the
deadline and have project pages edited manually (you can apparently even have
"redirects" set up, not sure if this is a `Location:` redirect or something
else) - but this will not be instantaneous, especially not to begin with (RIP
this address's inbox in a couple days).

(PS. You might spot this message elsewhere online - not trying to spam, just
trying to help everyone.)

~~~
chrsmith
I work at Google on Google Code, so I am happy to clarify a few things.

# What will happen between August 2015 and January 2016

The vast majority of projects will be "read-only", but everything will pretty
much work the same. The frontend will look the same. You can brows issues,
downloads, wikis the same. You can even sync code using a DVCS client like
svn, git, or hg.

i.e. all the data that was there right now will stay there until January.

Projects will still be able to be exported to GitHub via
code.google.com/export-to-github. In addition, project administrators can
still use Google Takeout to get a JSON dump of their projects issues.

There are a few projects that will stay read-write for a few months, for
example /p/chromium and /p/android. These projects will keep doing their issue
tracking on Google Code until a replace issue tracker is ready.

If a project needs some administrative action, such as deleting a project or
setting up a "project moved" URL you can contact google-code-
shutdown@google.com and somebody (most likely me) will twiddle the bits on
your project.

Important note: All links to code.google.com will continue to work as normal.

# Coming soon: The Google Code Archive!

Obviously deleting ~a decades worth of open-source project data and breaking
millions of links would be a very bad thing. Nobody on the Google Code team
wants that to happen, so we are working to ensure that doesn't happen.

Tomorrow we will hopefully launch "The Google Code Archive" which is a slimmed
down frontend for Google Code that renders an archive of project data, served
from App Engine and Google Cloud Storage.

This Archive site will continue to host public (and only public) Google Code
project data years into the future.

While it is in beta, the Google Code Archive will use a different URL scheme
than current Google Code projects. Later this year, we will have the Google
Code Archive frontend replace URLs to the old project hosting frontend. So
urls to old Google Code projects will continue to work, but be hosted from a
new website. (But you should be able to switch to the old one if need be via
URL parameter.)

# What will happen after January 2016

After January 2016, we will turn down the old frontend and only serve data
from the Google Code Archive.

The data that won't be preserved is private data. Things like issues labeled
with Restrict-View-* (which only project admins, committers, etc. can view).
Or projects that are marked as "Members Only". I haven't analyzed the exact
numbers here, but this doesn't make an appreciable amount of the data on
Google Code.

The big difference in January however is that we won't have the DVCS frontends
running any more. So you will not be able to sync project source code using
svn, git, or hg. Another outcome of this is that we won't be serving raw repo
contents.

Hopefully that clears things up. Happy to answer questions.

~~~
bmir-alum-007
Just curious: Will Code staff eventually transition to 1 or N other
departments, or are most already maintaining other projects?

~~~
chrsmith
Most are already working on other projects. For example, the people who are
experts in the inner workings of Git and Mercurial are part of the Cloud
Source Repositories project ([https://cloud.google.com/tools/cloud-
repositories/docs/](https://cloud.google.com/tools/cloud-repositories/docs/)).

